# How do I turn honey oil from a liquid consistency to more of a wax consistency, PIC



## gdp808 (Oct 12, 2010)

The oil i have is really potent, i just want to know how to make it more of a wax consistency. The way I get the oil onto my bowls is by heating it up so it drips onto my weed. It would be a lot easier if it were a more waxy consistency and I were able to take off a little ball and throw it on my bowl, instead of having to melt it on. If anyone has any techniques or suggestions that would be greatly appreciated


----------



## PinchedNerve (Oct 12, 2010)

Something like flouring raw bread dough mite work. Good luck.


----------



## suTraGrow (Oct 12, 2010)

You let it dry more before you scrap it. I just made a 10gram honey oil cube. I have to cut little piece's with a razor blade works awesome tho cut a little splice and top off the bowl with it


----------



## k2daalvin (Oct 13, 2010)

did you use a heat tray and spray into the dish? then whip it until it forms into a thicker consistency, and then freeze it? thats what i do..

-K2


----------



## disposition84 (Oct 13, 2010)

This guy has some of my favorite BHO videos. He has one where he's 
whipping wax into a wax: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l9lH8uXyZVg&feature=related

Looks like all you need is a little plate warmer thing and something to stir.


----------



## gdp808 (Oct 13, 2010)

Right on, i appreciate it alot that video definitely helped out, ill let you know how it turns out


----------



## Unnk (Oct 14, 2010)

that vid is fucking gnarly and has giving me ideas for harvest day +rep for post


----------



## Banditt (Oct 14, 2010)

The definitive guide to making budder.

[YOUTUBE]C4rh3TX14AY[/YOUTUBE]

There is a part 2 as well obviously.


----------

